# Bent leg following mismolt



## snuhan (Feb 10, 2019)

Hello!! I posted here not too long ago asking abt some housing suggestions for my two lineolas.

Well, this morning (it’s now late at night) I woke up to see my other lineola male had molted to an adult... poorly. He had decided to molt with one of his legs pressed right up against the side of his container. Had he been just a centimeter further down that stick, he would’ve been fine (( so frustrating.

his left back leg is now effectively bent backwards at the knee. All his other limbs are fine, but the one bent leg seems to be giving him some struggles. He’s very clumsy, has a weaker grip, isn’t taking food as readily as he was just the other day, and generally just seems a bit distraught. I’ve left him a cricket to see if he takes it on his own terms over the next twenty minutes or so before I go to sleep.

This mantis, I swear... ever since I got the two of them he’s been like having the neediest, sickliest little child!! His brother is so confident, so strong, the picture of a perfect bug! I love them both, but good grief. I feel bad, since moving them earlier could’ve potentially prevented this... but what’s done is done. I’d really rather not put him down over this, since it doesn’t impede his ability to hunt or hang (I have a feeling once he eats he’ll get some of that strength back). I’m honestly not sure what to do.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 10, 2019)

If the leg is a huge burden, you could amputate. Sounds like a wild thing to say, but just having it out of the way might make life easier.

I read a tarantula technique where they ligate the limb with fine wire, then cut 1/4" from the ligature.

Please don't hate me.  :helpsmilie:


----------



## Graceface (Feb 10, 2019)

Try giving him a mixture of raw honey and water to drink. I mix mine in a small cup, saturate a Qtip with the honey water, and let them drink from the Qtip. It should help him recover some of his strength. 

Once he eats and gets the hang of his new limbs, he will probably be okay. A bent leg isn't the end of the world, and he should be able to move and hunt no issues.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 10, 2019)

Maybe my mental picture is wrong.

All of @Graceface's advice above is excellent as far as providing energy and restoration. 

Is the leg in the way of rhe others? Will it snag on perches etc?

Post a photo of the bent leg.  I didn't mean to sound like a whacko!


----------



## snuhan (Feb 10, 2019)

Here’s an image of the leg! I’m not sure if he’d even let me amputate it, he’s so skittish... not that I’d even know how  it seems most of his trouble is coming from him trying to use his leg like normal, rather than just ignoring it and focusing his strength on his healthy limbs


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 10, 2019)

You could go either way. If you keep his enclosure fairly unobstructed, The VERY bent leg may not be a huge issue. I'm sure eventually he'll use it as a pivot to get himself around.

...

I'm gonna go out on a limb here (excuse this pun, as it just rolled out while I was typing).

When they're in tight with foliage, he'll snag that thing on everything. Just snip it below the joint, and apply liquid bandage. Even nail enamel. This will keep infection and flies out, and hemolymph in and clean. Why burden him with a hook to snag on anything fun to climb? He'll still end up using it as a pivot.

I hope I don't get banned for this suggestion.  :surrender:


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 10, 2019)

This can happen later. Just wait and see.


----------



## snuhan (Feb 10, 2019)

It’s not a horrible suggestion!! If it was so awful we wouldn’t amputate human limbs, would we P 

hopefully by keeping his upcoming enclosure sparsely decorated he can get by as it is... he and his brother do have one thing in common- they’re rather sedentary even for mantids  they always ignore the fun stuff I give them in favor of the lid or ground...

While I doubt it would bother him too much, I’m not all too eager to risk botching the WHOLE leg  I’ll keep an eye on him and see if he learns to cope on his own. Thank you both for the suggestions!!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 11, 2019)

Too bad he has no more molts left to heal it. He must need to find a way how to live with the bent leg. Maybe he will amputate it himself if it is bothering him.

But give him honey water to give him more strenghth..


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 11, 2019)

Don't amputate. Her will chew it off if it bothers him too much. Just give him some time, food, and honey and he should be perfectly fine! Congrats on the molt!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## snuhan (Feb 11, 2019)

I wasn't really planning on amputating, I guess it's good he can just take care of it on his own terms. Thanks!!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 11, 2019)

Ok, great! Just keep him comfortable and he'll adjust.

- MantisGirl13


----------

